# LEDs for Passenger cars



## K. Hester (Oct 24, 2015)

Since switching to RC/Battery my challenge has been lighting my heavyweight passenger cars. Today I found the solution at Home Depot. Martha Stewart Living 24 LED Battery-Operated Large Dot Lights with Ultra-Fine Wire (Part #1001-371-876). I purchased one set to experiment with. After a trial fit, I cut the wires to remove the last 3 LED lights and installed 3 rows of 7 lights. Not too bright to look toy like but bright enough to see interior detail and cast light outside the windows onto the ground. Online I located an inline AA battery box (batteryspace.com, Part #BCL3AA) that will hold the 3 batteries and will install neatly between the 2 long beams under each car. I removed the control switch from original battery box and will install it under the car to simplify wiring. Cost per car - $7.99 plus tax for the LED light set, .99 plus freight for the battery box. I went back to Home Depot and purchased 11 more sets of lights and have ordered 12 battery boxes. My streamline passenger cars are next. Sorry no pictures.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.
Sorry, No pics = it didn't happen! 

You can add attachments from your hard drive by clicking on Go Advanced (bottom of Reply box. and then Manage Attachments..

John



Happy Rails,
John


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Good for you! LEDs ARE the future of lighting cars, especially if you use battery power. I use them on my track powered passenger cars, and really like the light and the fact that there's more power to the motors if less is going to the cars. I just converted several Charles Ro cars to LEDs, thanks to the screw in E-5 LEDs I found on line.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Dick Friedman said:


> Good for you! LEDs ARE the future of lighting cars, especially if you use battery power. I use them on my track powered passenger cars, and really like the light and the fact that there's more power to the motors if less is going to the cars. I just converted several Charles Ro cars to LEDs, thanks to the screw in E-5 LEDs I found on line.


Do you remember where you bought them from and what the part number is?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Google found these;
https://www.ledlight.com/e5-screw-base-led_light_12_volt_dc_low_voltage.aspx
Company is in Az., but so am I, oh well


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I've done that and there are many types, was just wondering which one he used so as to avoid trial and error thing.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5M-SMD-RGB-...hash=item3aa0622864:m:mgaOQPEdpABT1Whqfxr_r6A

led light strips, 15 feet under 6 bucks.... better lights, easier to install and hide..

Greg


----------

